# Yashica J Vs. Fed 2. Which to sell and which to keep?



## Parptarf (Dec 7, 2015)

So I'm selling a few of my old analogs, as I mostly shoot 120 in my Lubitel or use my Leica R for 135.

I'm selling my old Zorki c, since I never use it. A Nikon FE, because it's bever gonna get used as long as I have a Leica R. And one of my Rangefinders. But I can't decide which one. Both works without issues, or at least the two rolls I've put through each. 
I love how the FED looks and feels. And I dig the fact that it uses Leica Screw mount lenses. (I can get a Leica or Canon 50 f/2 for this in the future)

The Yashica feels more flimsy, doesn't look as good and has a fixed lens (45mm f/2.8) But damn that Viewfinder is big and bright. The rangefinder square is also more defined.

Which would you keep and why?

It would be used for street photography exclusively .

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2015)

Personally I would keep the FED ... especially since I can use the L39 lenses on mirrorless (I have a Sony NEX).


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'd get more use out of a body that uses LTM or Leica screwmount than the Yashica.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2015)

I would keep them all because they are all pretty much worthless in monetary terms


----------



## Parptarf (Dec 9, 2015)

I payed next to nothing for them in Budapest. I think I can sell them for the same, if not more here in Norway.

But I've pretty much been set on keeping the FED from day one. Guess it's bye bye Yashica.


----------

